# Weeping Moss (photo)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

For those of you who haven't seen a good photo of the plant:










IF you do not give it good conditions (light, CO2, ferts) it will not look nearly as nice--it gets ratty and does not weep...atleast in my experience


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice Gomer! That is one of the better pics I've seen of it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That is some very healthy looking moss, Gomer!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, Tony - that's gorgeous! I tried to do something similar... I tied some Anubias 'petit' to a small piece of African bogwood and placed a frond of Taiwan moss so it would sort of drape out from under the Anubias. The moss grew (and boy - does that stuff stick to everything!) but at the same time, all sorts of green, filamentous algae grew intertwined in the moss, and it became a terrible mess. I tore off the algae-ridden moss and sent it to a friend who has shrimp to pick it clean. I had to move the bogwood with Anubias and the moss fragments into my shrimp tank to have it cleaned. I'm afraid if I move it back, it's just going to attract algae, again. 

I was told that weeping moss is more demanding than many of the other mosses out there. You've certainly provided well... Tres awesome!

-Naomi


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That's beautiful Tony! BTW, I have read that 'Weeping' and 'Taiwan' are the same. True?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

False. They are not the same. Weeping is a Vesicularia species like Christmass and Singapore moss while Taiwan is a Taxiphyllum like Java moss. 

Looks good Tony. To what is the moss attached?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying that Cavan.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Gosh, that's a nice arrangement. Nice shot of the moss. Everything looks so healthy!


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Weeping is a Vesicularia species like Christmass and Singapore moss while Taiwan is a Taxiphyllum like Java moss.


This is also not true 
Java is Vesicularia sp. (Vesicularia dubyana) like X-mass (Vesicularia montagnei) and Weeping (Vesicularia ferriei).

For me weeping looks like x-mass  or veeeery simillar. My x-mass grown very similar to Tony moss and he had a lot of hmm.."boxes" with germs (i don't know how this say in english so i put photo)


















This kind of "boxes" had also Singapore (Taxiphyllum barbieri)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, the petites are on wood behind the moss..just an illusion LOL.

Weeping moss and taiwan as Cavan said, are different. Actually, they are EXTREMELY different in growing habits and looks as far as mosses go.

The moss is tied down to a lava rock...actually, the rock is abou 1" diameter and that moss mound is around 3"


----------

